# The South Bend Silent Design catalog, by AWE Tuning.



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE Tuning has chosen South Bend as one of the premium brands to align itself with when it comes to performance componentry. After all, what good is all that power if your clutch isn’t up to the task? To help get that power down, we are offering free shipping on all Silent Design clutches. To your door, free shipping. 
See what South Bend can do for your Allroad right here, and take advantage of some good ole fashion free shipping. Go fast: http://www.awe-tuning.com/products/audi-1/allroad/2-7t/awe-s4stage2.html 










Or contact an AWE Tuning South Bend Clutch specialist at 1.888.568.2257, 215.658.1670, or [email protected] for more information


----------

